# Microclimate B1 problem



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

I've been using a second hand B1 dimming stat for a few months now and as if last night it's acting a bit weird lol.

I had it set to 88F for the heatmat today and the temperature on my digital thermometer was only reading 75F. I've tested the heat mat separately and that's working fine. Also, I used a night glo bulb for the night, I'm lowering the stat to 76F but the bulb won't come on. Again, the bulb has been tested separately.

The power light is on and the heat light comes on with the heat mat but not the bulb. 

Anyone got a clue what's going on? Am I going to need to buy another one?


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Marcia said:


> I've been using a second hand B1 dimming stat for a few months now and as if last night it's acting a bit weird lol.
> 
> I had it set to 88F for the heatmat today and the temperature on my digital thermometer was only reading 75F. I've tested the heat mat separately and that's working fine. Also, I used a night glo bulb for the night, I'm lowering the stat to 76F but the bulb won't come on. Again, the bulb has been tested separately.
> 
> ...


I might be misunderstanding, but is the problem that the temp reading on your thermometer and thermostat is different? If so, then it's normal. Fiddle with the stat (ignoring whatever temp it says) until the temp is correct on the *thermometer*. That's just how it is for some reason :lol2:


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

But it's been giving me fairly accurate readings for months :s

I turned the stat up to 90F and after about 45mins, the thermometer was only reading 82F. It would budge higher.


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Just a question but how accurate is the thermometer?? Is the sensor next to the stat sensor?, also what colour is the thermometers sensor as if its not black like the stats then it won't attract as much heat.
Microclimate are on here and have a great service, if the unit is still in warranty they will fix it, you don't need a receipt as its test date at its factory in the midlands will be on the inside of the unit.


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Luke said:


> Just a question but how accurate is the thermometer?? Is the sensor next to the stat sensor?, also what colour is the thermometers sensor as if its not black like the stats then it won't attract as much heat.
> Microclimate are on here and have a great service, if the unit is still in warranty they will fix it, you don't need a receipt as its test date at its factory in the midlands will be on the inside of the unit.


The thermometer I'm using is a zoo med digital thermometer which has a white sensor. 

I've just checked my temps now and the heat mat is reading 78.7F on the thermometer even though the stat is set to 89F. 

I doubt the stat is still under warranty unfortunately.


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Marcia said:


> The thermometer I'm using is a zoo med digital thermometer which has a white sensor.
> 
> I've just checked my temps now and the heat mat is reading 78.7F on the thermometer even though the stat is set to 89F.
> 
> ...


Message Microclimate anyway, might be a cheap/easy fix, cheaper than a replacement?


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Possibly, I'll do that 


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

If the stat is set for 89F but the heat mat is only getting to the 70s, maybe thats all it can rise to?, Im not sure if im answering this different to the question?, microclimate will help you but for arguments sake if my 100w bulb in my beardie viv is only heating to 95F and yet my stat is set to 105F, it might be worth me getting a 150watt bulb say?


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Maybe but up until now, the thermometer has always given readings between 88F and 91F. 

If I plug my heat mat into a normal plug socket and not into the stat, I get temperature readings between 88F and 92F so it's not a heat mat problem


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## Microclimate (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi if the heat light on the thermostat is constantly on but the temps aren't getting to what you require that would indicate the thermostat is supplying constant power but the heaters aren't capable of reaching the temps however if you give us a call on 01902 895351 and speak to Clive we might be able to help over the phone


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you, I have phoned today and I spoke to Clive I think who was very helpful 


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------

